# Harman Pellet Stove 3 blinks on Status Light see video!



## Don2222 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello

Status light on 8 year old Harman P61a blinks 3 short blinks when turning the stove on to stove temperature mode.

See video on youtube
*Harman 3 Blinks on Status Light*


Replacing the black ESP probe resolved the problem. See pic below

*Has anyone fixed this error by doing something else? ? ?*

Click pic to Enlarge


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 18, 2014)

Right from the Harman Manual:
3 Blinks: Indicates that the ESP (Exhaust Sensing Probe) has failed, has a broken connection, 
or has gone out of range too many times. This requires a manual reset*
I would add: or a replacement.
They appear to be the only fixes.


----------



## Peterfield (Dec 18, 2014)

I would add you might want to check to make sure there isn't an excessive amount of ash on the sensor.  I read that cleaning this area and then resetting the stove might work.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for your comments, these are great answers!

The probe was really dirty, but since the stove is 8 years young (not old for a Harman!)
 we just replaced it.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Dec 19, 2014)

C'mon Don....turn that feed rate to 4 Set it and forget it.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> C'mon Don....turn that feed rate to 4 Set it and forget it.



You are right, but it is Not my stove.


----------



## F4jock (Dec 19, 2014)

All mine takes is a yearly ESP cleaning. I did have a persistent three-blink problem earlier on and found that eliminating the surge protector cured it. No matter what flavor protector I tried it caused that problem.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2014)

F4jock said:


> All mine takes is a yearly ESP cleaning. I did have a persistent three-blink problem earlier on and found that eliminating the surge protector cured it. No matter what flavor protector I tried it caused that problem.



Hello
After I installed the new room probe, I installed this surge protector which is one of the very best

Just google the following:
*Tripp Lite ULTRABLOK Isobar Surge Protector/Suppressor 2 outlets - Direct Plug In - 1410 Joules*

This will also check if you have any polarity reversal or grounding problems so you can call in an electrician!
We would not run our stoves without it!


----------



## F4jock (Dec 19, 2014)

I've run my stove for years on house current and genny with no surge protector and no problems but I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bogieb (Dec 19, 2014)

F4jock said:


> All mine takes is a yearly ESP cleaning. I did have a persistent three-blink problem earlier on and found that eliminating the surge protector cured it. No matter what flavor protector I tried it caused that problem.



Harman is very specific about which surge protectors will work with their stoves. I don't know if you used something else, but the APC they listed is on my stove now without any issues.


----------



## F4jock (Dec 19, 2014)

bogieb said:


> Harman is very specific about which surge protectors will work with their stoves. I don't know if you used something else, but the APC they listed is on my stove now without any issues.


Don't remember seeing these Harman recommendations but . . . . 

I assume this is mainly for board protection and, although I've had zero problems running without one I ordered one as above to try.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 19, 2014)

F4jock said:


> Don't remember seeing these Harman recommendations but . . . .
> 
> I assume this is mainly for board protection and, although I've had zero problems running without one I ordered one as above to try.



Page 28 (Addendum C. Loss off Power - Minimizing smoke during loss).

"
*Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) UPS *battery back-ups are available online or at computer and

office equipment stores. Your Harman® appliance with Rev E or later software available beginning in

November 2010 may be plugged directly into a Harman® approved UPS:

• The APC (American Power Conversion) model #BE750G and the TrippLite model

INTERNET750U are tested and approved. Other brands or models may not be compatible.

When power is lost, a fully charged UPS will power a safe, combustion blower only shut-down. Your

appliance will pulse the blower every few seconds to clear exhaust until the fire is out. *NOTE: The UPS*

*
provides safe shut-down only. It is not intended for continued operation
"



*


----------



## F4jock (Dec 19, 2014)

bogieb said:


> Page 28 (Addendum C. Loss off Power - Minimizing smoke during loss).
> 
> "
> *Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) UPS *battery back-ups are available online or at computer and
> ...


Not in my manual. As well, I have an auto-start genny so UPS not needed. We were talking surge protector.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 19, 2014)

Ahh, my apologies, I got confused. I always get UPSs that act as the surge protector and wasn't thinking other people don't - or at least only use surge protectors


----------



## F4jock (Dec 19, 2014)

bogieb said:


> Ahh, my apologies, I got confused. I always get UPSs that act as the surge protector and wasn't thinking other people don't - or at least only use surge protectors


NP.   IMO standard UPS is not desirable as it will only insure a safe shutdown, not operation. If I didn't have the Onan I'd design my own to allow running for a day or so. Easily enough done but when the power goes out around here it goes for as much as eight days. Living in the country as we do that would mean no heat, water or toilet facilities not to mention AC in the summer, thus the big-ass genny.


----------

